# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تحلیل نمودار ها و توابع MATLABدر زمینه شبکه عصبی

## soroushp

تو این تاپیک قصد داریم نمودار ها و توابع  شبکه عصبی رو تحلیل کنیم و بفهمیم هر نمودار و تابع  به چه معناست
برای اولین نمونه دو شکل زیر که اولی roc و دومی confusion هست ! کسی هست راهنمایی کنه ؟

----------


## soroushp

فکر کنم roc تو محور y درستی داده ها رو نشون میده که با یک خط از داده های غلط جدا میشه ؟
امیدوارم یک نفر بیاد راهنمایی کنه !

----------


## soroushp

کسی می دونه این error برای چیه ؟
Warning: Targets were not all 1/0 values and have been rounded. 
> In confusion at 40
  In plotconfusion>update_plot at 399
  In plotconfusion at 80
  In nntraintool at 123

----------

